# tecumseh 3hp tiller engine



## bbaughman2008 (Apr 26, 2010)

Plz help. I put a brand new carb on this thing last year for my dad and it ran pretty good. I borrowed it from him again but it wasant running. I cleaned out the carb which didn't look bad at all and its getting fire. Its got fresh gas in it. I'm having trouble getting it to crank but when it does it will run but its not completely smooth. It will do ok for a while then go to crap and eventually shut off. Their no trash in the carb that I can tell. So I don't know exactly where to approach it. This is with and with out air cleaner on.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds like there is some varnish in the carb. Today's gas starts to turn to varnish in 30 days. Any gas that was left in the carb for the last 9 months has now turned to varnish. Needs to be soaked in a soaking carb cleaning solution.


----------



## bbaughman2008 (Apr 26, 2010)

i blew it out and gas seems to be flowing good down to the float. how does the gas get sucked into the combustion chamber..i know thats a dumb question.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

bbaughman2008 said:


> i blew it out and gas seems to be flowing good down to the float. how does the gas get sucked into the combustion chamber..i know thats a dumb question.


Thru internal passages (or circuts), some of which are tiny pinholes. These tiny pinholes get varnished up quickly & easily. The only way to disolve the varnish is to soak it. Some of these passageways you can not see.

Here is a old Tecumseh adjustable carb circut explaination. The basics are the same for all carbs.

http://nqr.thesmallprint.org/d/25750-1/Carburetor.JPG

Here is a basic motorcyle carb with animation.

http://www.sloneservices.com/SilverBack/images/Smaller_PWK_highlow_speed_animation.gif


----------



## edward spens (Aug 5, 2007)

I would check the fiywheel key, sounds like it might be a little off


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think the bowl nut(main jet) may still be clogged, there are several styles and can have from 0 to 4 holes, the one at the top is usually the one causing the problem and can be almost invisible on some as it sets right against the threads, us the pic below for reference only. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think the bowl nut(main jet) may still be clogged, there are several styles and can have from 0 to 4 holes, the one at the top is usually the one causing the problem and can be almost invisible on some as it sets right against the threads, us the pic below for reference only. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds like your idle circuit has some varnish in it or the main jet is getting plugged. Tear her down and get it cleaned. Put back together and she will run like a champ.


----------



## bbaughman2008 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ill clean it again but this carb looks pretty basic. It doesn't have that big size bowl nut that geogrubb gave me a pic of. It does have just a small plastic part going up through the middle of the carb into the throat of the carb. Also I need a gas tank. How would the flywheel key be off. I thought it just secures the flywheel to the motor shaft so it doesn't slip


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

bbaughman2008 said:


> Ill clean it again but this carb looks pretty basic. It doesn't have that big size bowl nut that geogrubb gave me a pic of. It does have just a small plastic part going up through the middle of the carb into the throat of the carb. Also I need a gas tank. How would the flywheel key be off. I thought it just secures the flywheel to the motor shaft so it doesn't slip


The flywheel key does keep the flywheel from slipping and in doing so controls the ignition timing, if it gets sheared it slips and changes the ignition timing which will create a condition where the engine will not run properly, if at all, usually the engine will kick back(try to rip the starter rope out of your hand) when you try to start it. Post the engine numbers usually found stamped in the engine shroud by the spark plug or on a tag on the side so we know what engine you have. On most of the Tecumseh engines I have worked on, the bowl nut has holes, so check it very closely. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## bbaughman2008 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok ill look more closely but after looking yesterday this little bowl nut that holds the metal bowl on over the float is no longer than mabe 1/4 in or so. I can't really see gas being sucked into the throat of the carb into the combustion chamber. Should u be able to? I'm guessing the downward stroke of the piston sucks the gas into the carb and/or chamber or how does that happen. Tks so much for your help geo


----------



## bbaughman2008 (Apr 26, 2010)

*memo*

my engine is a h30-35387y,,i need a gas tank which cant be found at a parts place,,,i might be sol


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

bbaughman2008 said:


> my engine is a h30-35387y,,i need a gas tank which cant be found at a parts place,,,i might be sol



The link below has the manual that should cover your engine. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## bbaughman2008 (Apr 26, 2010)

alright,,i have completely cleaned the bowl nut with the tiny hole for the gas to come up into...it starts ok,,,its having trouble running smooth,,,i have to rechoke it and it starts to smooth out but just runs up and down in engine speed,,please help


----------



## bbaughman2008 (Apr 26, 2010)

they dont make a gas tank anymore for this one,,i cant find one


----------

